

Ask HN: Cross-platform game framework for Android, iOS? - sprintf

I&#x27;m looking to write a 2D puzzle game. Probably nothing more complicated than a puzzle game like http:&#x2F;&#x2F;weplaydots.com&#x2F; . Any recommendations on frameworks&#x2F;platforms? MonoGame? LibGDX?<p>If it matters, I&#x27;ve written Android apps before, but more of the social networking kind of app rather than a game.<p>Thanks.
======
conroy
I would suggest Unity. They just announced 2D support for the upcoming 4.3
release. The free version can deploy to both Android and iOS, as well as
desktop and web.

LibGDX is a good choice if you don't want to target iOS. They just switched to
a brand new iOS backend that is still very young.

MonoGame is great for cross-platform, but parts of the build process are still
Windows-only.

~~~
sprintf
I wonder what 2D game developers are using in practice -- although these have
been around a while, they sound like they're still gaining traction on the
cross-platform story.

I'm on Windows, so a Windows-only build process is ok.

Thanks for the reply.

------
ophilbert
I think you should look after cocos2d-x. It allows you to make 2D for a lot of
platforms. It's using C++
[http://www.cocos2d-x.org/](http://www.cocos2d-x.org/)

